# Lady's skirt guard lacing project



## AntonyR

I searched the forums and the net and couldn't find any procedures for lacing a lady's rear fender. So, after asking for suggestions a while back, I finally got to the point in my '36 girl's Roadmaster project where I needed to tackle the lacing. So, in about 45 minutes, I did it. It wasn't as hard as I thought, and I know there are about a million patterns that you could use if you're creative, but I used a fairly simple but not the obvious lazy zig-zag. 
1) Go to a fabric store and get cord. I used natural hemp cord because it's strong, environmentally friendly, and looks aged, instead of bright glaring white. You could use contrasting colors, but this was by far the most vintage looking.
2) Measure 12 inch strands for the loops. My 26" fenders required 7 per side. I threaded the strands through 2 holes and tied them underneath with a square knot.
3)Tie one end to the anchor point at the axle, then run the cord up to the first loop, through and back down to the anchor, through it, and up to the next loop, repeat. when you go through the last loop, work out any slack in the lacing, then tie off the cord at the anchor point.
4)For insurance, put a drop of glue on each knot.
5)Done!


----------



## pedal alley

*looks nice.*

looks are one thing.
queation is..............
how well does it work ?


----------



## AntonyR

Well gee, I guess I never tested its skirt resistance. 
They say that there's no such thing as a dumb question, but seriously Thomas, you make me wonder...


----------



## pedal alley

*Dumb question ?*

that is logical question.
it is a LADIES bicycle.
the webbing suits the
purpose of keeping a
LADIES skirt out of
 the spokes . i'm getting
ready to lace my wife's 
HUFFMAN fenders.
 i didn't want to just zig/zag .
i was try'n to reseach for
a pattern & method. i thought
i may have found a good one.

see this wasn't a STUPID QUESTION.

now i'm unsure of this pattern, due
to the fact it wasn't tested & tried before
posting on the forum. TALK IS CHEAP.


----------



## AntonyR

Does the "pattern" really determine if it works or not? I don't think so. I'm fairly certain my skirt guard lacing design will repel most modern skirts, with the exception of those nasty bohemian flowy flowered numbers you see at renniasance faires. If you want to do it differently, great. Have fun with it.


----------



## pedal alley

i'm sure you are correct.it should work fine.
we dress in proper era clothing while riding
downtown on the cobble stone roads .
i do like the look of the pattern youn have done.
i'll do something on that line .thanks for sharing.


----------



## markivpedalpusher

AntonyR said:


> Well gee, I guess I never tested its skirt resistance.
> They say that there's no such thing as a dumb question, but seriously Thomas, you make me wonder...




Cmon you never tested it??? What's wrong with you!!! I'm sure you could have borrowed a skirt LMBO


----------



## old hotrod

pedal alley said:


> that is logical question.
> it is a LADIES bicycle.
> the webbing suits the
> purpose of keeping a
> LADIES skirt out of
> the spokes . i'm getting
> ready to lace my wife's
> HUFFMAN fenders.
> i didn't want to just zig/zag .
> i was try'n to reseach for
> a pattern & method. i thought
> i may have found a good one.
> 
> see this wasn't a STUPID QUESTION.
> 
> now i'm unsure of this pattern, due
> to the fact it wasn't tested & tried before
> posting on the forum. TALK IS CHEAP.




LOL...funny stuff...swing and a hit for Anthony


----------



## pedal alley

old hotrod said:


> LOL...funny stuff...swing and a hit for Anthony





LOL....you too...
its a foul.
2 strikes..,
1 ball.


----------



## AntonyR

Yup, we're one big happy disfunctional family.


----------



## pedal alley

AntonyR said:


> Yup, we're one big happy disfunctional family.




yeah, the bicycle bunch.
its all good.


----------



## JOEL

Nice job!

Suggestions for a more detailed pattern:
There's room for twice as many strings.
Alternate colors and/or lengths of upper V's.
Overlap upper V's.
Use different color(s) for lower strings.
Add a bead or metal ring to upper or lower strings.


----------

